# Sermon: Living the Will of God



## jaybird0827 (Jan 23, 2007)

This is worth hearing. Not only is the meat solid, but the offer of grace in the gospel is clearly given.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=12107154918


----------



## Davidius (Jan 23, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> This is worth hearing. Not only is the meat solid, but the offer of grace in the gospel is clearly given.
> 
> http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=12107154918



Does this talk at all about not hunting for God's secret will?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 23, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Does this talk at all about not hunting for God's secret will?


 
David,

Text is I Peter 4:1-6; public reading I Peter 3:18-4:6

Here is the outline.

Introduction
Exposition
I. The Connection - v. 1a
II. The Exhortation - v. 1b - 2
A. Think the Right Way - v. 1b
B. Live the Right Way - v. 2
1. Negatively
2. Positively
III. The Motivation - v. 3-6
A. Motive #1 - v. 3-5
B. Motive #2 - v. 6
Application

You'll find plenty here on what is revealed; God's will known by his word. I don't recall any references to God's so-called secret will.

Hope this helps.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 23, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> This is worth hearing. Not only is the meat solid, but the offer of grace in the gospel is clearly given.
> 
> http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=12107154918


Jay,
That was an excellent sermon.Thanks. 
Bob


----------

